
Rethinking Unix: A New Apropos Implementation from NetBSD - iamabhi9
https://man-k.org/
======
iamabhi9
Just wanted to mention that there are linux and posix man pages indexed as
well: [https://man-k.org/linux/](https://man-k.org/linux/)
[https://man-k.org/posix/](https://man-k.org/posix/)

------
ibotty
I like the url. man-k is so much cleaner than apropos. How could I google
that?

~~~
iamabhi9
Thanks. I guess just google man-k.org :) If you try man-k, Google gives lots
of useless stuff :(

------
gb_kriss
Very Helpful

